# New leaf produced by Anubias is yellow



## jmccullough108 (Nov 25, 2016)

Sounds like an iron deficiency


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsankey88 (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes iron is the main thought here 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Romer (Nov 11, 2016)

jmccullough108 said:


> Sounds like an iron deficiency
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What would be the best course of action to take here than? Is iron not a part of the dosing schedule with EI? 

Is there an iron supplement you would recommend if it isn't.


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Too much light can also be the cause.


----------



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

Is the brown stem under the other leaf the one holding the yellow one up? If so the leaf may be dying because of a lost connection with the rhizome. I get that at times, like if I get a little rough cleaning and I break the stem a little at the rhizome. If that is the case, check the rhizome and make sure it isn't getting mushy to rule out rhizome rot. EI dosing does add iron. You can get iron dry to add to your dosing if needed. I have used Seachem Iron with good results but I rely on EI to provide it now. I add a little iron to my solution when I mix it up. I can't remember the amount, I forget these things and have to re-figure the formula every time. Old age probably, or ADHD, I suffer from both.


----------



## Jardiamj (Oct 31, 2016)

This is not a deficiency, I have Anubias coffeefolia in my tank and the new leaves are always of a yellowish color and turn green later on. That's quite normal as far as I know.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## terrapedes (Jul 5, 2013)

In my experience the new leafs are always lighter in color, and turns darker as I matures.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

Jardiamj said:


> This is not a deficiency, I have Anubias coffeefolia in my tank and the new leaves are always of a yellowish color and turn green later on. That's quite normal as far as I know.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You could be right. My hastifolia do that. I noticed that the tip of the leaf looked kinda rough though. That's what led me away from what you are saying.


----------



## Jardiamj (Oct 31, 2016)

Turningdizzy said:


> You could be right. My hastifolia do that. I noticed that the tip of the leaf looked kinda rough though. That's what led me away from what you are saying.


Here is a new leaf of my Anubias coffeefolia, they always look like this at the beginning and turn green later on.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I find with Anubias, new leaves are always lighter in colour. This is nothing to worry about.
You are dosing EI so deficiencies are basically not possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

